# Stick figure music funny



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone remember what thread the funny stick figure musician to girl ratio chart was in? 
The one where the singer gets the majority of the girls and the bass player is not very popular with the ladies? I want to print it off for a co-worker and cant find it


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

awesome, thank you


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Does this mean a multi-instrumentalist who is also the lead vocalist gets everything in the right column?


----------

